# infatti



## stefania87

Ciao, mi dite cosa usano gli spagnoli per dire "infatti", in forma colloquiale?
En efecto? De hecho?


----------



## gatogab

stefania87 said:


> Ciao, mi dite cosa usano gli spagnoli per dire "infatti", in forma colloquiale?
> En efecto? De hecho?


 
!*Claro que sí!*

gatogab


----------



## lily57

Hola gatogab! Perdona, pero a mí un profesor me dijo que _en efecto_ es un italianismo (o un falso amigo, no recuerdo...). En italiano lo usamos muchísimo, este _infatti_. En cualquier discusión o composición, seguro que se va a encontrar almeno una vez esta muletilla. Si no me equivoco, nos enseñaron a eliminarlo sin más, o traducirlo con _de hecho_ y también en otros modos que ahora no recuerdo. Pero nos subrayaban de rojo _en efecto_....


----------



## gatogab

lily57 said:


> Hola gatogab! Perdona, pero a mí un profesor me dijo que _en efecto_ es un italianismo (o un falso amigo, no recuerdo...). En italiano lo usamos muchísimo, este _infatti_. En cualquier discusión o composición, seguro que se va a encontrar almeno una vez esta muletilla. Si no me equivoco, nos enseñaron a eliminarlo sin más, o traducirlo con _de hecho_ y también en otros modos que ahora no recuerdo. Pero nos subrayaban de rojo _en efecto_....


lily57, la richiesta di estefania87 si riferisce a un modo colloquiale di dire "infatti" in spagnolo. Per me, più colloquiale di "claro que si", che viene intercalato ogni volta che si vuol confermare, mi parse una delle mille opzioni. Per quanto riguarda tu commento, perdonami, ma no l'ho capito molto.
gatogab


----------



## lily57

Allora, realmente mi sono spiegata male... Il mio dubbio era sull'uso di infatti come congiunzione e non come avverbio. Era in questo senso che avevo inteso "usato in forma colloquiale" di Stefania. Dal De Mauro:

in|fàt|ti
cong., avv.
1 cong., introduce una proposizione coordinata o un nuovo periodo che specifica, conferma o giustifica quanto detto nella proposizione precedente: _ieri ero molto stanco, i. mi sono addormentato prestissimo_; _le previsioni erano brutte, e i. piove_; anche posposto: _fa un gran caldo: la temperatura, i., è salita_, o all’inizio di proposizione: _il colpevole è il maggiordomo! I., le sue impronte sono state rinvenute sull’arma del delitto_; usato ass., per confermare anaforicamente l’affermazione precedente: _ho detto che sarei arrivato in tempo, e i._, o, iron., per smentirla 
2 avv., come risposta, esattamente, proprio così: _«Mi sembri preoccupato, c’è qualcosa che non va?» «I.»_

Il _claro que sí_ è perfetto, secondo me, nel secondo caso; ma non nel primo. _Infatti _, se Stefania avesse messo più contesto, non avrei scritto quel post...


----------



## gatogab

*infatti* = adv. de hecho, en realidad.
gatogab


----------



## 0scar

DRAE

*en efecto*
*1. *loc. adv. Efectivamente, en realidad, de verdad.


----------



## Mañolandia

En el contexto en el que a veces los italianos lo usan, ese "infatti si, vuoglio andare" no creo que tenga una traducción exacta en español.


----------



## irene.acler

Mañolandia said:


> En el contexto en el que a veces los italianos lo usan, ese "infatti si, vuoglio andare" no creo que tenga una traducción exacta en español.


 
¿No se podría traducir con "efectivamente" en este caso? Sé que "efectivamente" se emplea mucho en español, ¿no?


----------



## Dudu678

Puedes decir:

_Efectivamente, quiero ir. _ (¿No faltaría un complemento en la frase italiana? ¿O un _ci_?)

Ya lleva implícita la afirmación, sería muy raro decir:

_Efectivamente sí, quiero ir. 

_Sin embargo sí se puede negar.


----------



## irene.acler

En italiano es correcto decir "infatti sì, voglio andare", pero también puedes decir "infatti sì, ci voglio andare" cuando quieres subrayar que quieres ir precisamente allí, en ese lugar.


----------



## Laos

Infatti avverbio si potrebbe tradurre anche con ESO ES in molti casi, che ne dite?
Certo che senza contesto è un po' difficile.


----------



## Mañolandia

Laos said:


> Infatti avverbio si potrebbe tradurre anche con ESO ES in molti casi, che ne dite?
> Certo che senza contesto è un po' difficile.


Sí, en ocasiones se puede traducir por: "eso es", en otras por: "de hecho", en otras por "¡claro!" y en otras no existe una traducción. Mi madre es italiana nativa, filóloga y uno de los temas recurrentes en casa era como traducir sus "infatti" y en muchos casos no había traducción posible... o no la encontramos.


----------



## la italianilla

Secondo me:
1. La sociedad romana fue _de hecho_ el capitalismo más desarrollado bla bla -> qui un "infatti" non ci starebbe benissimo, ci starebbe meglio un "la società romana fu effettivamente bla bla"
2.
A: Mario è stato proprio un cretino a comportarsi così!
B: Eh...infatti! -> Eh, effettivamente!

Quindi dipende molto dal contesto, non dimentichiamoci che il nostro infatti diventa spesso colloquialissimo ma può anche esser formale, a seconda dei contesti. Ciao!


----------



## stefania87

Quindi "me gustan los animales, DE HECHO tengo un perro" è appropriato?


----------



## Dudu678

stefania87 said:


> Quindi "me gustan los animales, DE HECHO tengo un perro" è appropriato?


Perfetto


----------



## la italianilla

Piccola curiosità personale: quest'ultima frase proposta da Stefania, si sarebbe potuta tradurre così?
"Me gustan los animales, POR ESO tengo un perro" ¿o habría sido un error?
Muchas gracias desde ya.


----------



## Dudu678

No, no habría sido un error, pero significa algo diferente.

_Me gustan los animales, por eso tengo un perro.
_Causa -> consecuencia.

_Me gustan los animales, de hecho tengo un perro.
_Proposición 1. *Efectivamente *se cumple 1, como prueba de ello indico 2.

Espero que sea una explicación poco confusa.


----------



## la italianilla

Dudu678 said:


> No, no habría sido un error, pero significa algo diferente.
> 
> _Me gustan los animales, por eso tengo un perro.
> _Causa -> consecuencia.
> 
> _Me gustan los animales, de hecho tengo un perro.
> _Proposición 1. *Efectivamente *se cumple 1, como prueba de ello indico 2.
> 
> Espero que sea una explicación poco confusa.



Tranquilo, he entendido bien...es que a mí me parece que "infatti", en la  última frase de Stefania, tendría más el significado de "Causa -> consecuencia":
O sea, yo la veo así:
Mi piacciono gli animali, infatti -> en el sentido de "_por esa razón/causa_" ho un cane.


----------



## Dudu678

Es que la frase en italiano no había aparecido por ningún lado  Ahora vista,  y dadas mis todavía limitadas capacidades de interpretación del omnipresente _infatti_, supongo que ambas traducciones pueden ser válidas pero manteniendo en mente que _de hecho,_ en español, tiene un significado muy definido mientras que _infatti_ es un poco comodín.

De Mauro:


> *Infatti*
> Introduce una proposizione coordinata o un nuovo periodo che specifica, conferma o giustifica quanto detto nella proposizione precedente


El color azul sería la traducción directa. El rojo con un _"por eso" _o similares. El naranja... depende del caso creo que un _de hecho_ puede servir. ¿Me puedes dar ejemplos que no sean de libro?


----------



## la italianilla

Pues no estoy segura al 100%, pero a mí me parece que funciona así:

1. Paolo ha studiato molto, infatti _-> specifica_ ha preso 30 -> Pablo estudió mucho, de hecho sacó un diez.
2. Mi sento molto stanco: infatti_-> conferma_ ho corso molto -> Estoy muy cansado: efectivamente corrí mucho.
3. Devo andare a correre, infatti _-> giustifica_ mi son presa le scarpe da tennis nuove -> Tengo que ir a correr, por eso me compré zapatos deportivos / tenis.

iA ver qué pensarán los otros italianos!

EDIT: ¿son muy de libro estos ejemplos? _Infatti_ son los primeros que me han salido


----------

